# New Addition



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

New addition to the collection.

Omega Electronic f300Hz Seamaster Chronometer. Charcoal grey dial white hands.

I could'nt resist this one.

c1970

Movement serial number 32838129

Calibre 1250

Case reference number 198.001

Everyone to his own I suppose but I think this is a nice looking watch. Never owned one before, bit concerned how long it will continue to give good service but it's a piece of history.

I tend to sleep with a watch on my wrist, and first night I thought I had developed tinitus until the realisation filtered thro' my dumb head that it was the new watch humming.

Anyway enough talk, here's some pics. :kewlpics:














































Dave ...............


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

nice one-join the club!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice one Dave welcome to the humming club, no need to worry if anything goes wrong with this one we,ve got the top fixer on this forum.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Looks great. :yes:

I miss being in the humming club. I'll have to sort that out again sometime.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice one!!!

Silver Hawk just overhauled this one for me. They could be second cousins!


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

bridgeman said:


> nice one-join the club!





dombox40 said:


> Nice one Dave welcome to the humming club, no need to worry if anything goes wrong with this one we,ve got the top fixer on this forum.


Thanks for the comments guys.



mjolnir said:


> Looks great. :yes:
> 
> I miss being in the humming club. I'll have to sort that out again sometime.


Thanks for the comment Rob, Good Luck with your search, I've sold watches and then wished I hadn't.



martinus_scriblerus said:


> Nice one!!!
> 
> Silver Hawk just overhauled this one for me. They could be second cousins!


Thanks for the comment and the pic. That looks like a nice watch, I like that dial. Let's hope they give us good service.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

I have one as well, white dial though. But the back has the Seamaster logo. I see Omegas from time to time, Seamasters and Constellations without the logo on the back. Where they made without as well, or is the "blank" back retrofitted?


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Ketil Johansen said:


> I have one as well, white dial though. But the back has the Seamaster logo. I see Omegas from time to time, Seamasters and Constellations without the logo on the back. Where they made without as well, or is the "blank" back retrofitted?


I suspect they were specifically for presentation watches....most likely an option available when ordered.

keith


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

dombox40 said:


> Nice one Dave welcome to the humming club, no need to worry if anything goes wrong with this one we,ve got the top fixer on this forum.


many thanks......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Shaky said:


> New addition to the collection.
> 
> Omega Electronic f300Hz Seamaster Chronometer. Charcoal grey dial white hands.
> 
> ...


Very, very nice, I`d be really happy to have that in my collection B)


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

KEITHT said:


> Ketil Johansen said:
> 
> 
> > I have one as well, white dial though. But the back has the Seamaster logo. I see Omegas from time to time, Seamasters and Constellations without the logo on the back. Where they made without as well, or is the "blank" back retrofitted?
> ...


Mmmm that's a possibility that never occured to me Keith, I've a couple of early Seamasters without the motif on the back case.

Thought they were just pre motif. Now with this one I have no idea.

Dave ....


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Shaky said:
> 
> 
> > New addition to the collection.
> ...


Thank you Mac, it's growing on me.

Dave ..............


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Shaky said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Shaky said:
> ...


I`m not supprised


----------

